# Tip: keep hard-to-plant plants anchored



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

So I'm happily preparing to divide my blyxa japonica...The plant looked great but as I plucked at one of the plantlets, the whole planting came loose in one big clump! 

ACK!

So now I'm replanting all the plantlets and they have no roots. The leaves end at the base of this wee little stem. No way that will stay planted! Then I was smitten by a stroke of genius...

BOBBY PINS! 

They were tricky to work over the plantlet without crushing the leaves but they did the trick! They were easy to push in (no plant damage) and they stayed in the substrate really well. I can find nothing saying they are made from some potentially toxic metal. You can barely see them. So am I on to a good idea? 

ps, any one know why my blyxa had no roots?


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I would love to know more about the toxicity of them... If they are truly non-toxic then you have solved my problem of my hygro cuttings constantly floating up...


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Some bobby pins have iron but is coated with some paint. When the paint wears off, the iron WILL rust when it touches or is underwater, faster, if you pump CO2 into your tanks. Not sure how it would affect the aquarium especially since you are burying it but I am guessing it will eventually rust. I heard somewhere that inert paper clips are a good idea to anchor things in aquarium.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's just the nature of Blyxa, pretty much no roots - it's alright to push the plants into the substrate. They will work themselves out. Just try to leave the crown exposed.


----------

